

Drone crew caught attempting to deliver smokes to prison inmates - Jtsummers
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/11/drone-crew-caught-attempting-to-deliver-smokes-to-prison-inmates/

======
snowwrestler
Dammit, it is not a drone if you control it with a radio. It is just an RC
copter.

